# Rødbeder - Danish style pickled beets



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

Choose uniform beets if possible
Don't cut off the tip of the root and don't cut the stems shorter than 1/2 inch or you will lose some of the lovely red juice (the stuff with the antioxidants).
Put the beets in a pot with lots of cold water. Bring to a boil. Boil/simmer for 1/2 to 1 hour, depending on the size of the beets. Test with a poultry needle to see if they are done.
Put the beets in cold water until cool.
Rub off the skins.
Cut into uniform slices and put them in a jar.
Optional, add several slices of horseradish to the jar.

Marinade

for every kilogram of beets:

4 dl (400 ml) vinegar (I use cider or wine vinegar)
2 dl (200 ml) water
100-125 grams sugar

Bring it to a boil and stir until the sugar is dissolved.
Add the boiling marinade to the jar with the beets. Refrigerate for a few days, if possible, before serving. They will keep in the fridge for weeks.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2010)

Are there any nutrients left in the cooking water?  Is the use of bay leaf and cloves heretical  ?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Are there any nutrients left in the cooking water?  Is the use of bay leaf and cloves heretical  ?



I have no idea if there are nutrients in the cooking water. Maybe next time I make them I'll use the cooking water for the marinade.

Bay leaves and cloves are not heretical, just don't poke the cloves into the beets  Whole peppercorns and dill leaves are also used. Even garlic is used nowadays  I love garlic, but I was surprised how much garlic has gotten into modern Danish cooking.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.  I'm trying to stay away from the doctors and fortunately find beets (and such) sweet enough to use less sugar than most people use.  Your recipe should make the beets keep for quite some time but I agree  that more than 1 to 1 vinegar to water ratio requires more sugar than I would normally use.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I'm trying to stay away from the doctors and fortunately find beets (and such) sweet enough to use less sugar than most people use.  Your recipe should make the beets keep for quite some time but I agree  that more than 1 to 1 vinegar to water ratio requires more sugar than I would normally use.



How much sugar would you usually use? I haven't really played around with the recipe yet, but I should. I don't like my pickled beets to be too sour/harsh. I really should try cutting back the sugar since cider vinegar is softer tasting to start with (at the same percentage of acetic acid).

Hey, weren't you going to bed? Nighty night.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 7, 2010)

One to two tablespoons of sugar, 250 ml 5% cider vinegar, 250 ml beet cooking water.


----------

